# Good In Practice Bad In Games?



## kuyahugot (Aug 18, 2020)

Hello guys, I have been lurking on the internet about my problem. Because basically I am good in practice but bad in basketball games. I really don't know why but I found a solution and I wanted to show it to you. I hope it helps 

Solution: Why Do You Make Shots In Practice But Not In Basketball Games? Answered! - Realhoopers


----------



## siawa.lasiaf (12 mo ago)

The game of basketball involves intense physical activities which lead to increased risks of injuries, especially at the ankles that is why we are introducing the best basketball shoes for ankle support. The game revolves around jumping, running, and quick-moving in different directions, and these all actions mainly involve the work of foot and ankle. The foot and ankles of athletes should be well protected to minimize the chances of injuries. Also, there is a lot of pressure on the foot and ankles due to constant movements, which leads to stress over the ankle region, for enhanced performance extra support is required.


----------



## Dinosaur78 (11 mo ago)

It's mostly because in practice it's easier, there's no pressure on you to achieve. In games well there is.


----------



## Joshua123 (8 mo ago)

Hello


----------

